# Nakamichi 7.1.4 soundbar with Dolby Atmos



## Knightstick (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi guys, I’m wondering if anyone here owns one of these, or the different Nakamichi soundbar systems. I’m pretty much convinced of buying one, save a few of the bad reviews I’ve read. I’ve read they don’t last, have connection issues. Also problems with firmware updates, and such. I’m basically trying to figure out if these people complaining may just not know what they’re doing or maybe a defective product that they received. Also feel free to tell me how it works for you, and how you like it


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*At one point in time Nakamichi was a very reputable brand, offering solid products. I don't know if anything has changed in that regard however. There will always be bad reviews - you can't please everyone - but if the majority of them are favorable, and you've seen the same pattern of good/bad from multiple locations, it might be worth considering.*


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I frankly don’t see any reason not to believe the Amazon reviews. 

Personally I have an aversion to firmware updates. Too many of them seem to cause as many or more problems than they solve. If I’m happy with the way the product is operating, I don’t see a reason to do a firmware update.

One thing to keep in mind with consumer wireless: None of it is universally reliable, as you have with pro audio wireless equipment. There will always be a certain percentage of people who have problems with it, so to at least some degree it’s a gamble. If you can find something with user approval in the 80+ percentile (combined 4- and 5-star reviews), that’s really good for the product type.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

